# Queen stinging emerging queen



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Yeah that is very cool to actually watch and get on camera.

Virgins could have some serious battles.


----------



## jip (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow, that's cool to witness for sure. Great pic!


----------



## Me Beeing Me (May 27, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## yockey (Jun 16, 2011)

Awesome is right!!! Thank you.


----------

